# Poll: What is the best timeshare to own in Aruba?



## nealesq1 (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife and I are looking to purchase a timeshare in Aruba.  We’ve been down there before and plan on traveling there every year.  We have a three year old so obviously we are looking for a place that is kid friendly.  I was wondering what the group consensus was, pros, cons about different locations, etc.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jun 27, 2006)

You should probably be a little more specific. Do you want one with a Kid's club? Do you want one where you don't really have to rent a car to get to a lot of restaurants? Do you want one directly on the beach? Is big or small a preference? Is unit size a preference? Is a lockout a preference? You get the picture, I'm sure.


----------



## abc31 (Jul 29, 2006)

I loved the Costa Linda, but that was my only experience in Aruba.  It was really kid friendly.  The beach was beautiful and there is a playground on the beach.  The kid's activities were mostly arts & crafts which my kids aren't really into.  But some of the other kids seemed to enjoy them.  It's in the lowrise section.  We took cabs into the highrise section for dinner.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 30, 2006)

Marriott! The lazy river at Surf is great. 
Cheers,
Ellen


----------



## gmarine (Jul 30, 2006)

nealesq1 said:
			
		

> My wife and I are looking to purchase a timeshare in Aruba.  We’ve been down there before and plan on traveling there every year.  We have a three year old so obviously we are looking for a place that is kid friendly.  I was wondering what the group consensus was, pros, cons about different locations, etc.  Thanks for the input.



Depends on what you want.

 Both Marriotts are very nice but the beach is very crowded almost all times of the year and as they continue to add more rooms the beach and pools are going to keep getting more crowded. Maintenance fees are also very high.

Costa Linda and Playa Linda are both nice.

Renaissance is very nice in a location that you can walk to town and dozens of restaurants and has a private island. However, they only have 1 bedroom units.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jul 30, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> Marriott! The lazy river at Surf is great.
> Cheers,
> Ellen




I agree.....also, we weren't there during peak season, but the beach was empty. We didn't even need to reserve or pay for a hut, we had our pick every day......


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 2, 2006)

The Westin, but its not built yet!


----------



## bestbuyer (Aug 4, 2006)

We own at the Aruba Surf Club and love it.  Prior to the ownership, we have stayed at the Renaissance and the Hyatt several times; both very nice!!!!
Michele


----------



## m61376 (Aug 8, 2006)

Are there lounges on the beach at the Marriott Surf Club like at some of the other Marriott's?


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 8, 2006)

m61376 said:
			
		

> Are there lounges on the beach at the Marriott Surf Club like at some of the other Marriott's?




Yes.....there are lounges, and palpas.


----------



## KLanton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Best Time Share in Aruba*

Marriott!   The Divi Divi I heard several people complain about.  The Marriott is the newest ones.  We just got one last week.


----------



## KLanton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Marriott*

I disagree with whomever said the Marriott is too crowded we were there from July 28-August 1 and we commented on how empty the beaches seemed.  It will be much better when they are done with the construction as the docks are being moved.

The playa linda looks good too.


----------



## Chip (Aug 10, 2006)

KLanton said:
			
		

> Marriott!   The Divi Divi I heard several people complain about.  The Marriott is the newest ones.  We just got one last week.



Congrats on your purchase, do you know the current prices for oceanside (gold and Plat)?

Thanks
Chip


----------



## Glynda (Aug 11, 2006)

*I'd choose:*

Marriott in a heartbeat!

But I've stayed at Costa Linda and really liked it.

Also stayed at Casa Del Mar...it was OK.  I'd stay again.


----------



## Beverley (Aug 11, 2006)

We really like the Marriott Surf Club.  

This resort has two and three bedroom villas, all of which are lock offs which gives you the maximum flexibility.  We have been there two years in a row in mid July and the beaches are far from full and beach huts are available each day.  I imagine that mid winter is rpobably more crowded (ie Pres week), however, we had no problems at the pool or beach with over crowding. 

Our friends own at the Marriott Ocean Club which is also very nice.  They have a one bedroom.  The Surf Cluib seems a little roomier, however, the Surf Club has much higher buildings (13 stories) versus the 6 floors at the Ocean Club. 

Beverley


----------



## shar (Aug 23, 2006)

We love the Divi Aruba Phoenix. The beach is not crowded, although this will change somewhat as they are building more units. We were there for two weeks and walked up to the Marriott. Found the beach extremely crowed as the pool. It is interesting to note that another poster said they were there July 28 - ?. We were there those same dates and we thought the beach  and pools were very crowded at the Marriott. Hate to see it when it is crowded if the the last week of July was considered not crowded.  Looked at the Playa Linda and found the units smaller, older and view not as good as the Aruba Phoenix and again the beach was crowded.  The only negative I have with the Aruba Phoenix is the beach water is shallow. Great for children but not good if you want a long swim.

Shar


----------



## lemarier (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi

We just returned from the Marriott Surf Club (Oct 5-12) - we were there on a timeshare "special" to do the tour.  We actually ended up buying at the Divi Phoenix.  We loved it there as it is at the complete opposite end of the beach.  They are building a new section that is supposed to be done the beginning of 2008 and looks like it will be wonderful.  It is a smaller resort with a large open beach area.

We thought the Marriott was way too crowded - the beach area was a complete joke - people sit on top of one another and there is actually no space to move.  You  needed to get up early and pay/reserve for a hut.  This is the supposed "slow" season?  Even in the water there were tons of people.  We usually walked down the other end of the beach every day just to have a little space.  Anyway while the marriott property is beautiful we found it way too crowded, too many people everywhere and much too large a property for our taste.  The pool area/lazy river is very congested - I just couldn't imagine returning here especially in high season.  One point our kids are in college now but maybe if they were still young and traveled with us the Marriott would have been more to our liking - there were lots of families with small children/extended families.  I think these properties attract younger families so if you have small children you may be more interested in that type of property.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 24, 2006)

If you think it was crowded you should see the M's during Feb/March.  We usually go over to do the b-fast buffet one day and the pool AND beach are very crowded.  I own at Costa Linda so I'm prejudiced towards it - and our maintenance fees have gone down, thank you to our BOD and management!!!
That said, the high season weeks at CLBR (that I know of on the 4th floor) are selling for more than we paid for our weeks.  Linda


----------



## gmarine (Oct 24, 2006)

lemarier said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> We just returned from the Marriott Surf Club (Oct 5-12) - we were there on a timeshare "special" to do the tour.  We actually ended up buying at the Divi Phoenix.  We loved it there as it is at the complete opposite end of the beach.  They are building a new section that is supposed to be done the beginning of 2008 and looks like it will be wonderful.  It is a smaller resort with a large open beach area.
> 
> We thought the Marriott was way too crowded - the beach area was a complete joke - people sit on top of one another and there is actually no space to move.  You  needed to get up early and pay/reserve for a hut.  This is the supposed "slow" season?  Even in the water there were tons of people.  We usually walked down the other end of the beach every day just to have a little space.  Anyway while the marriott property is beautiful we found it way too crowded, too many people everywhere and much too large a property for our taste.  The pool area/lazy river is very congested - I just couldn't imagine returning here especially in high season.  One point our kids are in college now but maybe if they were still young and traveled with us the Marriott would have been more to our liking - there were lots of families with small children/extended families.  I think these properties attract younger families so if you have small children you may be more interested in that type of property.



You could buy a resale at the Divi Phoenix for half or less of what you paid from the developer. There is no reason to buy Divi from the developer. Consider rescinding and then buying resale.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 24, 2006)

The Marriott is fantastic but keep in mind that the northern resorts tend to be VERY windy compared to the Diivi and LaCabana which are 1-2 miles further south.

It depends on the level of quality and how much you'd rather spend.

Personally, I'd rather but a clean, amenities rich, well kept (but not 5 star) like the Divi or LaCabana for $2K - $3K then drop $15-20K on a Marriott unit.

You may want to rent a unit from another owner on the Classifieds here and check out a list of candidates before deciding. 

This is a decision which is strictly driven by personal taste.


----------

